

Backbone Debugger - kwellman
https://github.com/Maluen/Backbone-Debugger

======
odiroot
That's nice but what about garbage collection. Doesn't this extension prevent
views/models from being cleaned up? Or does it use weak references of some
kind?

------
asolove
I don't even know what to say. I think I might cry. This is going to be so
useful.

------
coolsunglasses
[https://github.com/angular/angularjs-
batarang](https://github.com/angular/angularjs-batarang)

